# Eazytamp tamper



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone else seen these? They look really good I am very tempted although they are £100 each for the levelling one!


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

I have one of these, the 5 star pro. I ordered it directly from Australia, as I wanted the 58.35mm one. I wouldn't recommend it. The problem with mine is that it doesn't extend far enough into the basket to fully compress the grinds (using VST baskets at the recommended dose) and the depth of the tamp is not adjustable. It may work better for darker roasted, less dense coffee. I did email them about this, but the responses were not helpful.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Forum sponsor Give it the Beans sells these


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

GlennV said:


> I have one of these, the 5 star pro. I ordered it directly from Australia, as I wanted the 58.35mm one. I wouldn't recommend it. The problem with mine is that it doesn't extend far enough into the basket to fully compress the grinds (using VST baskets at the recommended dose) and the depth of the tamp is not adjustable. It may work better for darker roasted, less dense coffee. I did email them about this, but the responses were not helpful.


Thanks. I did wonder about this but apparently the depth with the double Spring ones is pretty decent. Hmmm you've got me worried now. They are a big investment in terms of cost.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

You should be safe with a UK supplier though. I don't know if the problem with mine is manufacturing tolerances or slight changes in components.


----------



## Lewis. (Sep 8, 2014)

Surely you can adjust that Spring though?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Mine arrived today. I asked for 7kg spring (Blue one) to have lighter tamp for Londinium R.

I underdose VST basket by 1g (so 19g into 20g VST) and all works perfectly fine. Two shots only, but so far I am very happy.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> Mine arrived today. I asked for 7kg spring (Blue one) to have lighter tamp for Londinium R.
> 
> I underdose VST basket by 1g (so 19g into 20g VST) and all works perfectly fine. Two shots only, but so far I am very happy.


I have one too,

Never had an issues with tamping depth.

If you look at the online videos they use a cut out VST and I cannot see how it wouldn't work.


----------



## Redlorryyellow (Dec 20, 2017)

Is this the one Seattle coffee gear reviewed?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Redlorryyellow said:


> Is this the one Seattle coffee gear reviewed?


I'm not sure, do you have a link?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Thinking about getting one of these, my SDB turned up today and I realised i totally suck at tamping







does anyone know the price at Give it beans? just says "call for price" gggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Thinking about getting one of these, my SDB turned up today and I realised i totally suck at tamping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I cannot recall what I paid.

I will say that Adrian gave great service though, very responsive to text messages too. I bought the pf holder at the same time and it works brilliantly.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

I ordered directly from Australia. Paid - $218,64 AUD, timer wood version. It took two weeks. It is too expensive for sure, but it is Christmas time


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Christmas already happened this afternoon







I think they are all roughly the same cost


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Christmas already happened this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know how you get on with your enquiry


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

ill give them a call tomorrow and update.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Called Adrian but he was on the road, they are 89+VAT, unfortunately because the price isnt on his site, i cant add it to a basket and order, so ill be doing that a bit later today. My only problem now is do i get a 58.3 or a 58 for the sage DB basket...I think a few people said .3 or .4 is fine


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Called Adrian but he was on the road, they are 89+VAT, unfortunately because the price isnt on his site, i cant add it to a basket and order, so ill be doing that a bit later today. My only problem now is do i get a 58.3 or a 58 for the sage DB basket...I think a few people said .3 or .4 is fine


Seems a decent price that.

Definitely get the 58.3mm even if that leads to a precision basket you will get better results mate.

You getting the pf holder?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

I probably should, but i'm already trying to justify the new coffee machine and grinder instead of just buying nespresso capsules lol

I presume the 58.4 (not .3) fits the 18g VST basket?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> I probably should, but i'm already trying to justify the new coffee machine and grinder instead of just buying nespresso capsules lol
> 
> I presume the 58.4 (not .3) fits the 18g VST basket?


Yep, I use mine with an 18g VST and the fit is perfect


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

i just ordered the 58.4, hopefully it will be here tomorrow and providing the grind is good, the coffee shouldn't taste like arse


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> i just ordered the 58.4, hopefully it will be here tomorrow and providing the grind is good, the coffee shouldn't taste like arse


Whilst it is able to produce a good cup dont expect one element to be the golden bullet.

Make sure distribution in the basket is good.

Use good quality beans

Weigh in and out.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

oh absolutely, no putting in carbon and expecting a diamond, but it should at least improve method, along with good beans and scales.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

well....bugger me!

The service from Adrian @ give it the beans is fickin' awesome!! My Easytamp arrived this morning very well packaged with some advice and a few extra coloured buttons, it also fits the sage basket perfectly.

After using it a few times, slightly adjusting the grind and evenly filling the PF then tamping, coffee is infinitely better and much drier pucks.


----------

